# Moving to Canada from the UK



## rich_1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Morning all, 

My wife and I been researching how to move to Canada for quite sometime now, however we're not really getting anywhere. It would appear it quite difficult and longwinded following the processes of getting a visa etc. 

I found that the quickest and easiest way is to use one of the PNP routes. Would anyone agree or disagree with this??

However again you can only apply if you have a job offer, but getting a job offer from the UK is practically impossible. I'm not sure if anyone would have any tips on how to go about getting a job offer more simply?

Then comes the next issue, are our UK qualifications recognised in Canada? We are both highly qualified and experienced Financial Planners, but although this career does appear on the Canadian Skilled Workers list from what I have found our qualifications may not be recognised or transferable. Does anyone know different,

If anyone is able to offer a word of advice it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rich_1 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> My wife and I been researching how to move to Canada for quite sometime now, however we're not really getting anywhere. It would appear it quite difficult and longwinded following the processes of getting a visa etc.
> 
> ...


The PNP route is definitely quicker, if you can get a job. 
The List has been suspended until early next year while the Canadian Government revamps its immigration system. Your qualifications will need to be Canadianized which may require taking some courses unique to Canada. There are sites on Internet to provide guidance, CICIC > Foreign Credential Assessment

It is difficult to get into Canada.


----------



## rich_1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Auld,

Thats really useful, now all i have to do is try and apply for some jobs. I've looked on Jobs Bank and workopolis, is there any others you would suggest or any recruitment agencies that specialize in international or overseas recruitment etc? 

Thanks


----------



## Bianca21 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Trying to move to Cananda*

Hi

We are also trying to move to Canada but also finding it difficult to find the right path to go down. My husband is a primary school teacher and we are applying for a teaching position in bc but we gathering that it is impossible to get a teaching job while still being in UK. I see that the pnp looks like the best route to go down but unsure of the details and was wondering if you could help? Do we apply for any job (type) that is going? And does the PNP expire? I hope that u have been more successful in your finding and hope that you have any advice for me, it will be much appreciated!
Thank you!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bianca21 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also trying to move to Canada but also finding it difficult to find the right path to go down. My husband is a primary school teacher and we are applying for a teaching position in bc but we gathering that it is impossible to get a teaching job while still being in UK. I see that the pnp looks like the best route to go down but unsure of the details and was wondering if you could help? Do we apply for any job (type) that is going? And does the PNP expire? I hope that u have been more successful in your finding and hope that you have any advice for me, it will be much appreciated!
> Thank you!!


Teachers' jobs are like hen's teeth in Canada. Canada is able to easily fund teaching positions from within. Your husband will not be able to obtain a position in Canada from the UK. 
His best hope will be substitute teaching until a permanent position becomes available.


----------



## seanic (Oct 8, 2012)

We are quite new to the forum and like you we have been trying to go to Canada but finding it impossible. I will be a qualified Social worker in June and my husband is a Supervisor in the construction trade. We have contacted some construction firms and they were all positive but didn't really want to commit. 

I know that Canada is booming but as everyone else has said, its difficult to get a job from the UK. Is it any easier getting a job as a newly qualified social worker? Or would our best option be for my husband to come to Canada and try to secure a job offer?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## seanic (Oct 8, 2012)

He also a drywall installer/rainscreen cladder and metal framer. He also has NVQ Qualifications


----------

